# Golf Grip



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Suggestions/advice needed!!!!

For whatever reason, within the past few months or so, I have been having problems with my grip which is affecting my golf shots. A little background before I start, I use an interlock style grip. My club grips were the mid-size type which I had been using for over a year. With a little reading on grip sizes, I decided to go to Golfsmith and put my hand on the sizing chart and from that I then decided to go to the standard size grips. I don't have very large hands and the chart had me in the standard size anyway.

So my problem is that at address when I grip the club, I have a difficult time keeping the club face square to the target. Until a few months ago, I didn't really have this issue. The club face tends to close a bit. I am not gripping the club too tight in my opinion. With a scale of 0%-100%, my grip pressure is about 30-35% give or take. It seems no matter what I do, I can't get a comfortable grip and keep the club face square to the target which then leads to a draw. I can draw the ball decently when that shot is needed, but I don't necessarily want this to be a natural part of my shot. Needless to say it is very discouraging and is having negative affects on my overall score b/c then I am playing recover shots way too often. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

what i do is have a club lying around the house and pick it up and grip it (checking it of course) and put it down and rinse and repeat a lot to make my grip feel natural. as far as the draw, try weakening your grip. By this I do ont mean not squeezing it less tight, but rather (assuming you are right handed) rotating it to the left so your thumb of your left hand is more on top of the club. then match your right hand to it


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had an old broken shaft that I stuck a clone 5 iron head on and made a back scratcher. I keep it on the table next to the couch, partly as a curiosity object, but I tend to grip it a lot. Anything like that will help.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

If you have a high swing speed and hit the ball solid, I'd say you can't go wrong with Tour Velvet Cords or Cord Wraps from Golf Pride.

edit- OK I didn't read your post, I thought you wanted new grips. Oops.

As far as working on your grip, I'm not advanced enough to give any extensive advice, but I always try to keep my grip as light as possible. Seems to work for me. When I get too handsy I tend to pull the ball.


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a pretty light grip. I watched a video on YouTube which was pretty decent and went to driving range to try it out. I did what video was showing, but I felt as though the grip was really handsy. What I mean by that is that I felt as if I had too much of my left hand on the club. It felt very restricting and my shots were off by quite a bit. I tried all 3 of grips: D (for distance), A, N (for neutral) and C (for control). Maybe there was something I was missing in this video. I provided the link below if you're interested.

YouTube - A Game Golf Instruction HowTo Grip the Club like Tiger Woods


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't have time to watch the video right now but I'll bookmark it for later....One thing I would say though is that I wouldnt write off a new grip just because you hit bad shots at first or it feels really awkward. I remember back in high school my coach changed my grip and I couldnt even get it off the ground at first. That same grip turned into a powerful draw.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I had an old broken shaft that I stuck a clone 5 iron head on and made a back scratcher. I keep it on the table next to the couch, partly as a curiosity object, but I tend to grip it a lot. Anything like that will help.


Dennis I'm getting worried about you and Luke using 5 irons. Lets see, you're in Florida and that's the weapon of choice there..
hummmm south east U.S. and kind of south east Australia huummm you guys might be watching to many Elin woods combat films.


----------

